# Achat sur ITunes



## lyly1950 (27 Décembre 2009)

J'ai achetée des jeux sur Itunes et j'avais déjà une carte que j'ai enregistrée lorsque j'achète de la musique.
Alors pourquoi ne puis-je pas l'utiliser pour payer des jeux que j'achète,çà ne dois pas servir seulement pour de la musique.Il me reste 25.dollars et j'ai été obligée de payer avec ma carte.

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## Macuserman (27 Décembre 2009)

Salut&#8230;

C'est tout bonnement incompréhensible ce que tu as écrit&#8230;
Quelle carte ? CB ? Prépayée iTunes ? 
Store US uniquement ou Store FR aussi ?


----------



## twinworld (27 Décembre 2009)

s'il lui reste que 25$ je pense qu'il s'agit d'une carte prépayée. 

Essayez d'écrire un iTunes support pour savoir ce qu'il en est du crédit de votre carte et si vous pouvez acheter des jeux avec.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Décembre 2009)

Je pensais qu'il pouvait s'agir d'une eCarte&#8230; :top:

Les cartes iTunes prépayées permettent d'acheter n'importe quel support, musique, jeux, vidéos, films, séries&#8230; Tu es sûr de ton crédit ?


----------



## lyly1950 (27 Décembre 2009)

Très sure c'est une carte prépayée que j'ai achetée dans un magasin de grande surface et c'est une carte ITunes de 50.dolars et il me reste 25.64.

J'ai achetée de la musique et çà fonctionne très bien mais pour les jeux on me demande mon numéro de carte c'est pas grave j'ai seulement demandée.

Peut-etre que vu que j'utilise cette car sur mon classic et non sur ITouch c'est la raison.

C'est seulement pour savoir si pour vous c'est pareil.

Bonne journée et merci


----------



## twinworld (27 Décembre 2009)

personnellement, j'ai pas de carte prépayée. Mais encore une fois, contactez Apple. Il se pourrait que ce soit une carte exclusivement réservée à l'achat de musique. J'ai un vague souvenir d'un fil où il était dit qu'il existait différentes cartes prépayées dont certaines ne permettaient que l'achat de musique. Mais j'ai pas retrouvé cette info sur le site d'Apple. Pour vous en assurez, contactez-les par mail ou par téléphone.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Décembre 2009)

iTunes s'en fout de savoir pour quel appareil l'objet acheté est destiné. Mais bon, peut-être est-ce effectivement une Music Card malgré le fait que je n'ai pas non plus retrouvé cet article sur le site APple.


----------



## twinworld (27 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> iTunes s'en fout de savoir pour quel appareil l'objet acheté est destiné. Mais bon, peut-être est-ce effectivement une Music Card malgré le fait que je n'ai pas non plus retrouvé cet article sur le site APple.


y a rien sur le site à propos des applications sur la page consacrée aux cartes prépayées. c'est peut-être ça qu'il faut voir en creux. Parce que justement, parmi les types de produits qu'on peut acheter, y a la mention de la musique et des films mais pas des jeux et des applications alors que c'est un des principaux services d'itunes.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Décembre 2009)

Bah il est marqué: "divertissements numériques"&#8230;
Ce serait considéré comment les jeux et applis alors chez Apple ?


----------



## miaou (1 Janvier 2010)

en effet je ne comprend pas très le problème de Lyly. j'ai eu quelquefois  les cartes dont parle twinwold et aucun problème , j'ai ,d'ailleurs une en cours en ce moment ( merci Papa Noël  )  dès l'enregistrement de la carte. un solde est mis sur le compte Itunes Store  et on peux  acheter n'importe quoi
mais peut être que ce n'est pas les mêmes, en plus en $ ... alors  .


----------

